# Entrenador 16f876



## jomagom (Feb 22, 2008)

Buenas tardea ante todo.
Aunque soy profano en electrónica me encanta programar pics y por lo tanto me he decidido a realizar una placa para un entrenador 16f876 y quisiera que me echarais una mano y como estoy seguro que tendrá muchos fallos que me indicarais en que puedo mejorar.
Un Saludo
Jomagom








http://s1.subirimagenes.com/imagen-de-16f876-1908991.html


----------



## Paloky (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola.

A parte de este dibujo tan bonito   . Lo mejor seria que pusieras el esquema de la placa, con el que se podría ver "bastante" mejor. En ese dibujo, no se ven que son esos integrados que hay. Supongo que uno será un MAX232, un 7447, y algo mas que es imposible ver.

Saludos.


----------



## jomagom (Feb 23, 2008)

Perdón por no especificar, el entrenador consta de un MAX232 para la comunicacion con el PC, una emprom externa, dos motores conectados a un L293D, dos displays 7 segmentos multiplexados conectados a  un 4511, 6 pulsadores conectados al PORT A, 8 leds conectados al PORT B pasando por un ULN2803, los displeys de 7 segmentos son CATODO comun, un led para controlar la alimentacion de la placa y su respectivo reset del 16f876, tambien tanto a los motores como a los 7 segmentos he colocado unos jumpers para la conexion/desconecxion del módulo.

Tambien te tengo que decir de que no dispongo esquema de la placa, pues la ha echo partiendo de un entrenador de un 16f84 el cual tengo montado y funcionando. Dicho entrenador tiene los módulos de los motores, displays, eprom y puerto 232 por separado, pero me gusta tenerlo todo en la misma placa y por eso me decidí ha realizarlo con un 16f876.
He realizado la placa con el programa REAL PCB.

Un Saludo.





http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-de-16f876pistas-1910809.html


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2008)

¿Te gusta este?

http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_información.php?cPath=23_87&products_id=341


----------



## jomagom (Feb 23, 2008)

Pues la verdad es que ´sí, pero me gusta intentar montarlo y no comprarlo ya echo.
De todas maneras gracias por la informaciónrmacio, seguro que al siguiente le añado pas cosas.


----------



## jomagom (Feb 23, 2008)

jomagom dijo:
			
		

> Pues la verdad es que sí, pero me gusta intentar montarlo y no comprarlo ya echo.
> De todas maneras gracias por la informaciónrmacio, seguro que al siguiente le añado mas cosas.


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2008)

También prefiero montarlo, pero este te das ideas. Si montas uno, nos avisa.


----------



## jomagom (Feb 23, 2008)

Bueno aquí os dejo una foto de como va el proceso de construcción, todavía queda mucho pero bueno en el fin de semana supongo que lo podré tener terminado y os iré comentando los errores.

http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-de-Sinttulo1-1910904.html


----------



## Residente (Feb 23, 2008)

jomagom como te ha dicho paloky pon el esquema eléctrico, para poder ver las conexiones, de poco sirven las pistas si no sabes que va conectado a ellas.
Espero que te funcione bien, saludos.


----------



## Meta (Feb 23, 2008)

jomagom dijo:
			
		

> Bueno aquí os dejo una foto de como va el proceso de construcción, todavía queda mucho pero bueno en el fin de semana supongo que lo podré tener terminado y os iré comentando los errores.
> 
> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-de-Sinttulo1-1910904.html



Muy buena, ojalá te salga todo.


----------



## jomagom (Feb 24, 2008)

Bueno como me habeis pedido os subo el esquema sobre proteus, he de deciros que todavía me queda añadir el puerto rs232 y el control de motores pero aquí os lo dejo para que le deis un vistazo y me digais todos lo fallos que tiene.
Un Saludo
Jomagom

http://s1.subirimagenes.com/imagen-de-Dibujo-1913578.html


----------



## Meta (Feb 24, 2008)

Lo veo muy currado, felicidades. Si acabas nos enseña el esquema.

Por cierto, ¿qué versión del proteus usas?

Ya está la 7.2 SP6


----------



## jomagom (Feb 24, 2008)

Bueno el esquema casi lo tengo terminado me falta el control de motores que va conectado al portc, pero en el isis no localizo un integrado que necesito, el esquema de este control de motores lo he sacado del control de motores de un robot que hay en internet llamado tarribot.
os paso el esquema de todo lo demas a la espera de integrar el control de motores.

http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-de-Dibujo-1914111.html


----------



## jomagom (Feb 24, 2008)

Este es el esquema del control de motores.
se controla por el portc.

m1 ---  portc.0
m1a ---  portc.1
m2 ---  portc.2
m2a ---  portc.3

portc.0 = true   -------  motor 1 hacia adelante conectado
portc.1 = true   -------  motor 1 hacia atras conectado
portc.2 = true   -------  motor 2 hacia adelante conectado
portc.3 = true   -------  motor 2 hacia atras conectado

el integrado es el L293D

http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-de--1914130.html


----------



## jomagom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bueno pues ya lo he terminado, solo me queda ponerle las bornas de los motores y la de las salidas portb y C, luego os pongo unas fotos.
Un Saludo
Jomagom


----------

